# PAE vs. i586

## spinerr

Dzień Dobry,

Chciałem zainstalować Gentoo na starszym komputerze z procesorem K6-2, ściągnąłem install-x86-minimal-<release>.iso i okazało się że procek musi mieć instrukcję PAE... .

Da się to wyłączyć przy starcie? a jeśli nie to jak to najszybciej obejść? -chyba nie będę musiał rekompilować jądra na tej płycie cd:|

No i myślę że nazwa x86 pliku iso jest błędna bo jeśli jest wymagane PAE (i pewno się później okaże że jeszcze cmov) to na pewno nie pójdzie na 486, 586 i chyba jeszcze VIA C3, a nazwa powinna brzmieć install-686-minimal-<release>.iso, aby nie wprowadzać ludzi w błąd, ale może to tylko ja nie mogę znaleźć tego przełącznika który wyłączy PAE bez rekompilacji.

p.s.

Na mirrorach są pliki dla platform i486 (K6-2 jest platformą i586 więc powinno ruszyć o ile ktoś nie rozpędził się przy zaznaczaniu opcji przy kompilacji kernela) np. stage3-i486-20110614.tar.bz2 o co chodzi mam to potraktować jako zrzut dysku?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja na via samuel2 c3 (i686 bez cmov wiec skazany na i586 bylem) i na amd k6-2 450MHz stawialem gentoo z system rescue cd, zaden problem. Zbootuj sysrescd zamiast minimaliso. Dodatkowo mam na stanie gentoo na Transmeta Crusoe TM5800 ktory jest i586 ale bylem wstanie pobrac chroot i686 i go normlanie uzywac, CFLAGS="-march=i686 -Os -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" dawal rade, moze na k6-2 bedzie podobnie. Niestety sprzet z via c3 i tym amd k6-2 juz dawno umarl, nie mam jak tego przetestowac.

----------

## spinerr

dysk ata miałem w kieszeni więc podłączyłem przez usb do innego kompa przy okazji kompilacja pójdzie o wiele szybciej. Jednak mimo wszystko powinno Gentoo powinno poinformować że wydawane stage3-i486 dla starszych procków wymaga starszej a nie obecnej wersji płyty minimal z kernelem skompilowanym pod i486.  

Poza tym, czy i tak włączanie PAE na płycie minimal ma jakiś sens? przecież to jest tylko płyta do rozpoczęcia instalacji...

----------

## sebas86

O ile dobrze pamiętam informowali o porzuceniu 486.

----------

